
Secret chips in replacement parts can completely hijack your phone’s security - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/08/a-repair-shop-could-completely-hack-your-phone-and-you-wouldnt-know-it/
======
nickpsecurity
Good illustration of Number 8 on my list:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10906999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10906999)

People might find even more by just enumerating possibilities in the rest.

